# Depressões não-convectivas



## Relâmpago (4 Mar 2008 às 01:41)

Olá a todos

De um modo geral, existe sempre um campo convectivo associado a uma depressão? Não existirão depressões não convectivas? Poder-se-ão classificar as depressões de orgem puramente térmica, associadas a tempo seco e sem núvens, como sendo deste tipo? Será que as depressões extremamente cavadas do Atlântico Norte são tão convectivas como é dado esperar? É que muitas vezes, não estão associadas quaisquer trovoadas e mesmo precipitação forte a estas, mas tão somente ventos fortes. Não passam de um turbilhão não convectivo...

Outra questão: poderão haver zonas convectivas num anticlone? O que são as linhas de convergência numa zona anticiclónica, que dão origem a tempestades?

Gostaria que dessem a vossa opinião.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Mar 2008 às 17:56)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> De um modo geral, existe sempre um campo convectivo associado a uma depressão? Não existirão depressões não convectivas? Poder-se-ão classificar as depressões de orgem puramente térmica, associadas a tempo seco e sem núvens, como sendo deste tipo? Será que as depressões extremamente cavadas do Atlântico Norte são tão convectivas como é dado esperar? É que muitas vezes, não estão associadas quaisquer trovoadas e mesmo precipitação forte a estas, mas tão somente ventos fortes. Não passam de um turbilhão não convectivo...
> 
> ...



Podes crer que existem depressoes ou massas derivadas dessas mesmas não convectivas...
Geralmente, as massas associadas (frentes) podem nao trazer carga associada ou formar-se sem ela tais como frentes frias/quentes/oclusas...as chamadas borrascas que trazem tempo triste invernil...

Em relaçao a ventos mais ou menos fortes associados a essas borrascas tem tudo a ver com a deslocaçao dessa mesma massa...entre outros factores...


----------



## Minho (4 Mar 2008 às 20:19)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> De um modo geral, existe sempre um campo convectivo associado a uma depressão? Não existirão depressões não convectivas? Poder-se-ão classificar as depressões de orgem puramente térmica, associadas a tempo seco e sem núvens, como sendo deste tipo?



Penso que esse tipo de depressão térmica não é uma depressão no sentido lato da palavra. Até existe o termo de baixa pressão relativa uma vez que é um local onde a pressão é mais baixa devido ao extremo calor que provoca a expansão do ar, diminuindo como tal a quantidade de ar na coluna. Além disso essas "depressões" nem estão reflectidas a mais de 850hPa, estando reduzidas na sua existência ao nível do mar (1000hPa). 
No entanto também não quer dizer que não haja convecção, se houver uma injecção de ar frio na alta atmosfera uma baixa pressão térmica até pode ajudar a elevar o ar quente para patamares da atmosfera mais frios... Quem já andou de avião em alturas de forte calor bem pode testemunhar sobre a forma de turbulência a existência de locais onde o ar sobe devido ao calor.




> Será que as depressões extremamente cavadas do Atlântico Norte são tão convectivas como é dado esperar? É que muitas vezes, não estão associadas quaisquer trovoadas e mesmo precipitação forte a estas, mas tão somente ventos fortes. Não passam de um turbilhão não convectivo...



Tudo depende do que se entende por convecção. Numa depressão frontal não há convecção como num furacão em que o ar sobe porque está a ser aquecido por calor latente, numa depressão frontal, o ar sobe por que é obrigado a isso quando a massa de ar frio penetra por baixo da massa de ar quente, obrigando a última a subir, desestabilizar-se, etc, etc. O facto de não haver trovoadas numa depressão frontal e noutras haver depende exclusivamente do facto da frente ser muito activa ou não, com desenvolvimentos de grandes Cbs. Não tenho a certeza do que contribuí para uma frente ser mais ou menos activa , mas certamente contribui para isso o grau de diferença de temperatura entre a massa de ar fria e quente, a quantidade de humidade de a massa de ar quente transporta, a velocidade com que a massa de ar frio avança sobre a massa de ar quente, tornando a ascensão mais "violenta"... 



> Outra questão: poderão haver zonas convectivas num anticlone? O que são as linhas de convergência numa zona anticiclónica, que dão origem a tempestades?



Definitivamente não. O anticiclone é precisamente uma área de subsidência e que é exactamente o oposto de uma depressão onde há ascensão do ar. No entanto, não percebi e não conheço o termo de linhas de convergência numa zona de anticiclónica... estarás a referir-te às Ondas de Leste ou à ZCIT? 
Se pudesses colocar links de onde extraiste essa informação era capaz de ajudar...


----------



## Relâmpago (5 Mar 2008 às 00:45)

Olá a todos

Quanto às linhas de convergência é precisamente isso a que eu me referia, Minho: ondas de leste que são transportadas desde a África Ocidental até às Antilhas, numa corrente aparentemente anticiclónica, e originando tempestades nesta região.

Não tenho nenhum link particular. O que tenho é observado os mapas do tempo tropical e a dúvida põe-se-me.


----------



## Vince (5 Mar 2008 às 00:55)

Sobre o assunto, a severidade da convecção numa superficie frontal depende de muitos factores mas como o Minho referiu, os principais são a convergência, humidade, velocidade da frente e vento nos niveis altos. Deixo aqui uns textos sobre o assunto:




> In the United States, some severe convective events are frequently associated with east-west oriented quasi-stationary frontal zones.
> It is observed that in Europe undulating frontal zones with minor low pressure centres are often involved. Sometimes severe convection develops along the cold or warm fronts, but often convergence lines on the warm side of the frontal zone are the places where most convection occurs. Their nature is not yet well understood. In Europe, severe convection on the cold side of the frontal zone is infrequent due to a lack of instability in the cold air. The orientation of the frontal zone in a typical severe weather outbreak in Europe seems to be somewhat dependent on the geographical location.







> Certain types of severe weather differ in association with different front types. Severe weather can occur with cold fronts, warm fronts, and drylines. In the case of a stationary front, the severe weather tends to be similar to that associated with a warm front. First, you need to determine the convergence along the front, moisture along and ahead of the front, the movement of the front, and the upper level winds. Stronger convergence along a front will result in an increased potential for uplift. An example of strong convergence along a cold front would be winds from the southeast at 25 mph south of the front and north at 20 mph north of the front. The higher the dewpoints, the more moisture a front will have to lift. If moisture is lacking on both sides of the front, do not expect significant precipitation. The movement of the front will help you determine how long the precipitation will last. Slower moving fronts are more prone to produce heavy persistent rain. The upper level winds determine how fast a supercell will move once it forms. Supercells tend to follow the mean 700 to 500 millibar wind flow and upon maturity will turn slightly to the right (about 30 degrees) of the mean 700 to 500 mb flow.
> 
> *COLD FRONTS:* Cold fronts tend to be the fastest movers compared to the other front types. This fast movement increases convergence along the front and results in faster storm movement, if storms do develop. The slope of a cold front is greater than that of the other frontal types. This results in convection that is more vertical (lifting associated with warm fronts has a large horizontal component). For severe weather to be associated with cold fronts, look for the following: high dewpoints ahead of the front (60 F or greater), strong upper level winds (300 mb wind greater than 120 knots), front movement between 10 and 20 mph, and convergence along the front. Storms tend to be strongest on the southwest edge of the frontal boundary due to a combination of the following: higher dewpoints, more convective instability, cap breaks there last, uninhibited inflow into storms, storms are generally more isolated and thus realize more convective energy.
> 
> *WARM FRONTS:* Severe weather generally occurs on the warm side of the warm front but is most favorable in the vicinity of the warm front boundary. This is due to the fact that the greatest directional wind shear is located along the warm front boundary. When storm chasing warm front convection, a good location would be to stay near the warm front boundary while at the same time being relatively close to the mid-latitude cyclone which connects to the warm front. As a general rule, severe weather is not as common along a warm front boundary as compared to out ahead of cold front boundaries for these reasons: A smaller frontal slope results in less frontal convergence, east of the Rockies convective instability (dry air in mid-levels) is not as well defined with warm fronts, convection tends to be more horizontally slanted, the temperature gradient from one side of the frontal boundary to the other is generally less in association with warm fronts.


----------



## Relâmpago (15 Mar 2008 às 19:05)

Olá Vince

Em relação a Portugal, tenho constatado que o tempo invernal mais severo, com precipitação forte e trovoadas é desencadeado quando uma superfície frontal fria se dispõe paraleramente à nossa costa (orienração N-S) e sector quente amplo, sendo a frente quente mais ou menos perpendicular à fria (orientação E-W). Lembro-me de uma situação destas, já há muitos anos atrás, que deu origem a forte e abundante queda de granizo em Lisboa, parecendo que tinha havido um forte nevão. A acompanhar houve forte trovoada. Lembro-me da notícia de queda de dois ou três raios na zona de Lisboa. Quando consultei o mapa da situação, no dia seguinte, o esquema frontal/depressionário era precisamente o que descrevi. Este foi só um exemplo. Mais situações deste tipo foram por mim constatadas. Relatei este caso devido à quantidade 'anormal' de granizo que caiu.
Isto relativamente ao texto que colocaste, onde diz que na Europa as condições frontais severas dependem muito da localização geográfica dos sistemas.


----------

